# 3D schrift erstellen ?



## anfeanger83 (21. Dezember 2004)

hallo  ich  glaube so weit bin ich richtig siehe hier (ttp://www.tutorials.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=13273&stc=1)

 nu weiss ich aber nicht weiter ich möchte einen 3d text erstellen so wie hier in der art 
 (http://www.tutorials.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=13274&stc=1)


----------



## Terrabug (21. Dezember 2004)

du brauchst mehr Ebenen und die dürfen nur 1Pixel voneinander enftfern sein !
Du dupliszierst eine Ebene und schiebts die dann in die entsprechende Richung, dann duplizierst du die und verschiebts sie...


----------



## ZeroEnna (21. Dezember 2004)

Ich mach das immer wie folgt:

   1. Du duplizierst die Originalebene
 2. Du gehst auf die Kopie nimmst das Werkzeug oben rechts ( keine ahnung wie dass heisst). Nun hälst du schift gedrück und drükst die "Pfeil nach unten" Taste. Dann hälst du Alt gedrück und drückst so oft wie nötig die "Pfeil nach oben Taste". Danach musst du nur noch alle Ebenen zusammenfassen


----------



## GeHo (21. Dezember 2004)

Dieser Tutorial sollte ziemlich genau beschreiben, wie man das macht - sogar als Video Tut


----------



## Xdreamer (21. Dezember 2004)

Diese Tutorials dürften dir weiterhelfen. Der Trick liegt im Verschieben mit gedrückter "ALT"-Taste 

http://www.pixelfull.com/tutorials.php?tutorial=view&id=22

http://www.ghostbone.com/Loyalty/resources/adobetutorials/3D_text.html


----------

